# Feather Duster



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey guys,

I just got my Feather Duster today and I think it is awesome.
Chris has made one heck of a call and I cant wait to get into the field with it. This call really sounds great and I would recommend everyone to pick one up.

Thanks,
Van Wey


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:beer: they are tight!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've killed a few geese using mine this early season. They are LOUD and DEEP! Perfect for the big boys.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

You got that right, they are very LOUD!!!!!


----------



## Cuppedwings (Apr 7, 2005)

Saw and played with a couple at cabela's on the week-end and I think I need to add one to the lanyard before next season.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

Does anybody else have good things to say about feather duster? I am planning on getting one myself.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome call made by a great guy. I bought myself one and had to get one for my dad this Christmas. Absolutely love the call.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I am just learning to blow a short reed call and found out that this call is one of a pass shooters best friends (the other is hevi-shot). A few honks on this call and the people to either side of you are going to be ******! :evil: No problem! I went home with a full game strap! :beer:


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I got my feather duster call today....I Really like it loud and deep. Quality product from local guys!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

YA THEY ARE SWEET CALLS. I HAVE WON 6 CALLING CONTESTS WITH THIS CALL AND KILLED A LOT OF GEESE WITH THIS CALL. IT IS THE BEST CALL I HAVE EVER BOUGHT.


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

great call for beginers. it is one of the easiest to blow. i have 2 buddies that are pro staffing for chris and they are sweepin the regionals.


----------



## keepemflyinproductions (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree


----------

